# Miếng dán trị ho Sawai có tốt không? Giá bao nhiêu?



## mekhoeconthongminh (4/8/20)

*MIẾNG DÁN TRỊ HO SAWAI *

Ngủ đêm ho ói là ám ảnh rất nhiều bố mẹ, thoa dầu thì được một lúc hết dầu thì cũng đâu vào đấy 

Giờ đây bố mẹ hãy m dùng Miếng Dán Trị Ho Sawai thần kì này đi ạ, tối ngủ dán 1 miếng ngủ ngon lành đến sáng, trời này nên có sẵn nhé !!!!






*BÉ NÀO KHÓ UỐNG THUỐC VÀ NGƯỜI GIÀ CHỨC NĂNG NUỐT BỊ SUY GIẢM THÌ HÃY VỀ VỚI ĐỘI CỦA EM*

Miếng dán này không khác gì thuốc,giúp cải thiện ho và co thắt do hen suyễn, cải thiện các triệu chứng khác nhau bao gồm suy hô hấp do rối loạn tắc nghẽn đường thở, viêm phế quản bằng cách kích thích thụ thể β2 làm giãn cơ trơn phế quản. Được sử dụng làm dịu cơn ho, khạc đờm và khó thở cho các bệnh về hẹp ống phế quản do hen, viêm phế quản.

Nhà em sẵn 3 loại cho từng lứa tuổi 

 Miếng dán 0,5mg dành cho trẻ từ 6 tháng - 1 tuổi
 Miếng dán 1mg dành cho trẻ từ 3 - 9 tuổi
 Miếng dán 2mg dành cho trẻ trên 9 tuổi và người lớn






CÁCH DÙNG : dùng 1 lần/ngày 

 Có thể dán ở ngực, lưng hoặc cánh tay 
 Không sử dụng 2 liều cùng một lúc

 Không sử dụng cho phụ nữ có thai, cho con bú, trẻ sơ sinh.
 Tránh dán lên vết thương hở, đỏ, phát ban.
 Làm sạch vùng định dán bằng khăn trước khi sử dụng.

*Hướng dẫn đặt hàng miếng dán trị ho Sawai chính hãng*

1. Bạn có thể đặt mua online bằng cách ấn nút "mua hàng" dưới đây trên website: Mekhoeconthongminh.com: Siêu Thị Online Hàng Đầu Việt Nam

Tại Tp.HCM: Số 62, Yên Đỗ, Phường 1, Bình Thạnh, TP. Hồ Chí Minh

Hotline để được tư vấn tốt nhất: 0942.666.800


----------

